# Hi Everyone!



## Cass7984 (Jul 7, 2011)

This is my first post   so bear with me lol!

I felt it was time I joined as I really need the support from people that genuinely understand how I feel.  Family and friends all mean well I know, but I sometimes feel patronised and sometimes snap at them because they don't acknowledge how I feel.

I will tell you a little bit of background (will try not to waffle!)...My husband and I have to been trying to have a baby since 2008.  I had been on the pill since I was 16 (I am now 27) so I wasn't particularly worried when I didn't fall pregnant immediately.  To be honest I had very much taken for granted the fact that I could just have a baby when I felt ready, just like that, that it hadn't even occurred to me that I wouldn't be able to.  How wrong I was.

In a nutshell, we began having tests in 2010, my husbands first semen sample was normal.  I had dye test, MRI and finally lap in March of this year.  For some reason my husbands second and third semen sample came back abnormal (low count and low motility) they can't explain why but that's the way it is at the moment.  I was diagnosed with stage 4 endometriosis, cysts on ovaries, blocked tubes and two uteruses.  I didn;t even think it was possible to have two wombs!  It was a lot to take in at the time and I have been through all of the emotions of feeling like a failure as a woman etc etc.  My husband was a lot stronger about it than I was and just kept being positive but I found it very hard.  

We have been referred to the Centre for Life in Newcastle and had our first appointment on 30 June.  We are back on 23 August and my husband was there yesterday to give another sample which I believe is so that they can decide whether we would be suited to IVF or ICSI.  I am trying to stay positive but it is always in the back of my mind that this is our last chance to have our own baby.  Anyway, I am going to stop ranting now as I think I may run out of words lol!  Thanks for listening. x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, Cass7984 ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

You've been through a lot already having so many issues diagnosed  . At least you know what you're dealing with now and it's really positive that you have been put forward for IVF or ICSI.  Your DH sounds very supportive which is fab  . Best of luck for your appointment on 23rd August.

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Endo
click here
ere
Tubal Factors
click here

Male Factors
click here

Waiting to Start
click here

IVF
click here

Fertility Information Guides 
click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site

click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find *location *boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Pinkcat


----------



## Moomintrol (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi
Didnt want to read and run
Just wanted to send you lots of positive thoughts and hugs  
Wishing you all the best for your next appointment. 
x


----------



## Cass7984 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info Pinkcat and for the warm welcome.  I have to say that even though I have not been here long I already feel reassured.

Thanks for the well wishes Moomintrol.   Sending the same back to you xxx


----------



## traynor (Mar 1, 2011)

hi good luck at ur nxt appointment ,jst try to stay positive i know its difficult sometimes.i didnt jst want 2 read and not say anything.i had blocked tubes which i had removed in jan n still have up n down days and still go through those emotoins u described.family n friends they all mean well but they dont really understand n il admit iv shouted at my sister wen she said it will b ok some times u jst snap!!i really hope you get somewhere at ur nxt appointment .hope iv not rambled 2 much xx


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank's everyone, just for saying Hi, I should have joined before 

xxx Feeling a bit better already


----------



## Cass7984 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Traynor and Wishing 1! Hugs to you both    Thanks for your lovely messages.

What are your backgrounds?  Sending good wishes to you both and lots of luck in your journeys.  Take care an keep in touch xxx


----------



## itonlytakes1 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Cass and everyone else,
Didnt want to read and run, just wanted to send lots of    and   
You will be cycling before you know it, i know its hard to think positive sometimes but we have to keep going with the thought that one day we will get to where we want to be. i am half way through first ivf, feeling optimistic but dont want to get my hopes up too much, because there is further to fall isnt there?? i know where you are coming from when you say that no one else seems to understand, Take care anyway, hope to chat to you soon. We're in good company here, there are lots of lovely ladies to talk to,
Gemma xxxxx


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I feel really bad Cass, Look's like i hijacked your stream, I'm still getting used to this!

Hope you get good new's when you go back in August,

Me and Hubby have been trying 3 year's, everytime I go they tell me to lose weight! I have lost 2 1/2 stone but they just wont do any test's   

We were very much like you, thought we would fall straight away, I'm 1 of 6 and the oldest, all my siblings have kid's so it's so hard seeing everyone with their kids having fun.

Hubby has great sperm so problem is me!

Please keep in touch ... if you want, Our next weight meeting (as i like to call them! rather than infertility clinic) is in 2 week's, I'm not hoping for much. 

Good luck and fingers crossed to everyone


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Cassandra,
Just wondering how your appointment went today? We had our appointments at the CFL on the 30th June at the same time. Was just reading my old messages and wanted to see how things are going with you? we are just waiting for our appointment now on August 17th. 

Jenny


----------

